# Fluke fishing trip report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Family and friends when on a party boat for fluke and a good day was had. I caught 1 keeper 4#s and my Brother in law only caught one, but it was the pool winner at 7#s most or the action was sea robins but every got at least one keeper and all had a good time we fished off of Rye New York and Greenwich CT


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

keep at it..they're comin'


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

cocoflea. Keep som of them searobins and fillet that white underbelly. One of the best flounder baits around.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thank you dog I did just that not many people know about that


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Congrats cocoflea and keep those reports coming.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I would have probably kept a few
of the sea robins to eat.....


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Cocoflea,

I fished there last night.

Landed 10 Blues and one bass to 35 inches.

All on Bunker chuncks


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm going to try to get out there again this week if I go I hope I have half the luck you did


----------

